# Who makes the C6??



## Da_man (12 Jul 2004)

just wondering...


----------



## CF_Lifer (12 Jul 2004)

Fabrique Nationale. Although I've heard of other companies manufacuring it under license. Its just a FN MAG with the Canadian Title "C6" . 
I believe the Americans have them labelled M240? And are used by the USMC.


----------



## Da_man (12 Jul 2004)

thanks.  I wanted to know that because i saw an American soldier in Iraq with one.


----------



## CF_Lifer (12 Jul 2004)

Yep, definitely a quality weapon, I still dont know why the US Army doesn't use a Medium Machinegun (Do they? As far as I know they're just using the SAW, which kind of limits then in terms of Heavier covering fire, 5.56 doesn't do much against Sandbags, a 7.62 round going over your head makes quite the mental impact)


----------



## sinblox (12 Jul 2004)

CF_Lifer is correct in one instance. The Americans use the FN Mag (c6) labelled the M240.

Not sure to what extent, I assume at least one in every platoon? Can any Americans fill us in?


----------



## MJP (12 Jul 2004)

Except the Americans made some nice improvements to the weapon, which IMHO are something we should adopt.   I think one of the silliest things we did was take away the ability to quickly change the gas settings.  

As much as some people like to think,7.62 doesn't go through quite everything either.  Cement, multiple sandbags and even quite a few mud wall in the mid-east have shown their resilience against 7.62 fire.

Lots of websites and info on the M240, punch it into Google and you'll get tons of hits.

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m240g.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Jul 2004)

The US Army is also replacing the M60 with the M240B, are they not?

A good proportion of the civvies at this year's Calgary Stampede come up to our weapons display, ask if the C6 is a "sniper rifle" and try to use the carrying handle as a scope.  :

I understand there will be changes to the number of C6s in an infantry company according to official doctrine - would it be a contravention of operational security to discuss that here?


----------



## KevinB (13 Jul 2004)

The Americans have replaced the M60 with the M240, M240B and M240G - I'll be damned if I can figure out exactly what each variant has (one is a vehicle, the other two dismount guns).

The US Army TO&E is very similar to Canadian (or vice versa as it were) the USMC seems to be a little different as they were still using teh M240G as a squad weapon (using a 12 man squad with 2x M249/C9's as well)



Light Inf Platton have 2x C6 flex (dismount guns obviously) - mech have 1 x flex (and the 4 Coax guns on the LAVIII's).


----------



## stukirkpatrick (13 Jul 2004)

> A good proportion of the civvies at this year's Calgary Stampede come up to our weapons display, ask if the C6 is a "sniper rifle" and try to use the carrying handle as a scope.



We had the same problem at the career fair this year - but it was worse for the C9, which I staffed most of the time, because of its scope, bipod and relatively thin looking design.  But we felt like telling the kids that the C6 was the "main service rifle" of the CF, and everybody who joins is trained to be an accurate marksman with it.   >

But has anyone here fired both the C6 and M240, and can say which is a better stock, wood or synthetic?  As well, why haven't we adopted the US style heat shields/stocks that are standard on both C6 and C9?


----------



## Da_man (13 Jul 2004)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> But has anyone here fired both the C6 and M240, and can say which is a better stock, wood or synthetic?   As well, why haven't we adopted the US style heat shields/stocks that are standard on both C6 and C9?



I guess a synthetic strock makes i a bit lighter...  but wooden makes its pretty good melee weapon.   Imagine getting hit in the face by a C6


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jul 2004)

Having been hit in the face with the butt of a C7 I can attest it hurts.....a lot! lol


----------



## KevinB (13 Jul 2004)

There is a C6 'force modernization' attempt underway - M1913 Picatinny rails to be added for the PEQ-2/PAC-4 and flashlight.  I think there is some talk of the heat sheilds (I dont think they are needed BTW) and various other odds and sods.

I prefer the M240 and L7A2 (Brit) stocks as they are lighter, (theoretically) stronger and more resistant to Bio/Chem than the wood on the C6...


----------



## Scott (18 Jul 2004)

ExDragoon, I caught the butt of the C9 once, can't say it hurt more than the C7 but it did line the pockets of the local Dentist when I had to get a crown replaced. The guy beside me said it made a pretty cool sound though!! :-X


----------



## childs56 (18 Jul 2004)

ask the armoured guys how many stoppages were attributed to the new gas reg's, very few as compared to the adjustable ones (they were very few to begin with). as for the Americans using the C6 its the smartest thing they have done. we now have a NATO standard for a GPMG in the western countrys. the US has addopted these on their helicopters, tanks , humvees, larger trucks etc you name it and it will probelly have a mounting for a C6. the nice thing the US did was  introduce a shorter butt and barrell for the weapon, for MOUT operations. they also put a sight with some night vision capabilitys on it, along with rails to mount lights, laser pointers and all their other equipment which one uses today for fighting.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Jul 2004)

Whoa the ROF on the 240 on the fact file seems very low don't you think?

http://www.fnmfg.com/products/m240/m240b.htm

even the manufacturer's stats are higher - and the C6 rate is 650-900 rounds...

 ???


----------



## Redeye (18 Jul 2004)

You're splitting hairs, Mr. Baker.  By whatever label applied to it (M240, C6, L7A1, etc), it's all the same gun in basic terms, the FN MAG-58.


----------



## childs56 (18 Jul 2004)

sorry I couldnt remember the American designation to it (M240)= C6 = 7.62mm NATO standard, seems to be the best GPMG out their besides the German MG 42 which is still used in different variations to day by the German army. Good weapon and glad our friends to the south are using them.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

CTD said:
			
		

> sorry I couldnt remember the American designation to it (M240)= C6 = 7.62mm NATO standard, seems to be the best GPMG out their besides the German MG 42 which is still used in different variations to day by the German army. Good weapon and glad our friends to the south are using them.



The MG42 is a 1942 design, the current German Armed Forces use the MG3 which is basically the same design but with a few modernizations. 

I was watching a video from Iraq and I noticed their Humvees had what looked like an M240 on it, but it may have been the old school M60.


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

M240 BAH...

 Get a load of this...

Okay the pics did not work  

I think we need if for the G Wagon hard point.


----------



## Korus (18 Jul 2004)

Nothing? I'm sure we could easily mount nothing on a G-Wagon, but why?  

Just buggin ya, mate.. there's a big blank spot in your post where whatever it is you wanted to show should be.


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

Hmm - shows for me.. ???

Its two pics of the prototype Minigun/Hummer platform from USNSWC Crane.

Anyone else see or not see?


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jul 2004)

I can't see your pictures Kevin.  Maybe try attaching them instead of hotlinking.

Anyone ever played around with the MG3?   How is it in compared to our GPMG?

I remember playing around with some captured MG-42s overseas.   I kind of like the barrel change system better (quick and easy) but found the gun a little more awkward to handle compared to the C6.   The guts of the thing look pretty close to the C6.   Looking at the characteristics for the MG-42 are some amazing figures with a cyclic rate of 1200-1400 rounds per minute.   That may almost be too much ammo consumption for light infantry.

Here is a picture of a bunch that we seized overseas, along with some other junk the locals had hiding in their barns....


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

Okay Take II
failing that http://www.professionalsoldiers.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2228&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jul 2004)

Neato.  Works good now.  Where is Arnold Schwarzenegger in the pictures?


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

;D
Actually a SF Col posted this - seems to be in responce to the OIF AAR's - they need that high ROF

I hear it does great at Afghani weddings too


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I remember playing around with some captured MG-42s overseas.   I kind of like the barrel change system better (quick and easy) but found the gun a little more awkward to handle compared to the C6.   The guts of the thing look pretty close to the C6.   Looking at the characteristics for the MG-42 are some amazing figures with a cyclic rate of 1200-1400 rounds per minute.   That may almost be too much ammo consumption for light infantry.



Infanteer, were you playing with MG3s or with MG42s (like, acctual ww2 era MGs?) if it's the latter that's awesome, it was one of the finest MGs ever made IMO...


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jul 2004)

Actually, I think they were all of the local Zastava manufacture, which was an MG-42 design retooled for 7.62x39mm.   A few of them may have been actual MG-42's that some partisan pryed from the dead hands of some German sixty odd years ago.   I think we had an MP-40 with German stamping on it, but I can't find a picture of it.

Here is some more stuff we siezed off the locals.   I think most of this was from a Cordon and Search on a town we did with the Americans.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

Thats a lot of guns.

The middle collumn, the gun right below the pistols looks like a russian PPsH.... wierd.


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

I got to burn through a belt from a MG42 during a foreign weapons demo in Pet circa '89   - way previous to any really professional understanding of weapons (I was then a militia Cpl   ;D).
   I got to see (but not fire   :-[) a German MG3 a few years back - It does not seem to have any real changes (that I could) other than being in 7.62x51 and using metal links...



 Before we go all gushy on the C6 - the new gas regulator has to be the stupidest idea ever -    Yes getting rid of the split collars was nice - but now we have to change barrels in the event of gas stoppages - every try to chnage the gas settnig on the new ones in the field - when its HOT   
   We (the 031's) have discussed this matter with DLR and the LCMM and are attempting a solution.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jul 2004)

> Before we go all gushy on the C6 - the new gas regulator has to be the stupidest idea ever -   Yes getting rid of the split collars was nice - but now we have to change barrels in the event of gas stoppages - every try to chnage the gas settnig on the new ones in the field - when its HOT
> We (the 031's) have discussed this matter with DLR and the LCMM and are attempting a solution.



I still can't figure out that decision.  The new regulators, although less prone to gas stoppages, are nigh on impossible to adjust in the heat of the fight.  Whoever thought of that one should be sent to Afghanistan as a C6 gunner.  I got lucky on my MG course in that our unit still had the old style ones, making life on the ranges much easier.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

Agreed, and although i've never seen the old system, needing 1 minute on a hot barrel in combat trying to switch the regulator is dumb. A switch like the C9 seems much more effective.


And you keep saying you fired an MG42... do you mean like replicas? or vintage weapons? It's to my best knowledge that the MG42 stopped production in '45 with the defeat of Germany...


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

There are some old 42's in this country...


and Balkans being Balkans there is NO DOUBT many many more real deal 42s floating about


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jul 2004)

It's a shame... they should be in a museum or in the caring hands of a collector...


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2004)

Most are.  

I saw a civilian FA shoot at Connaught with two MG42's (owned by Grandfathered individuals) - they took out a sandbag bunker built up on the mantlet in about 15 sec...


----------



## loyalcana (18 Jul 2004)

Yugoslavia manufactured MG-42 chambered with the original Mauser round for some time after World War II so not everyone of the guns is a true WWII relic.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Jul 2004)

Next to the PPSh, it looks like a Bergmann MP28.  Lots of old stuff floating around the Balkans still, so they tell me.  Not that unusual, if it works, go with it.  If a foreign army ever occupied Canada, you would find lots of Lee Enfields turning up in cordon and search operations.  Some Stens and Brens out there in private hands, too.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (19 Jul 2004)

Speaking of weapons in Canada, the .50 cal at my local mil museum (in armoury) was donated by the OPP, because it was seized from some criminals (probably hell's angels) who only needed a small part to make it operational...Good thing the cops got there first.  But it makes you stop and think...


----------



## KevinB (19 Jul 2004)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> , because it was seized from some criminals  who only needed a small part to make it operational



Okay so they seized a gun that did not work  : 
 Deactivated guns are legal (not saying this was in fact a dewat)

I fail to see what sort of use any criminal would have for a HMG - kinda hard to use discretely....


----------



## Infanteer (19 Jul 2004)

> I fail to see what sort of use any criminal would have for a HMG - kinda hard to use discretely....



"Argh, they've surrounded the Clubhouse, break out the .50!!!"

 ;D


----------



## Sheerin (19 Jul 2004)

I'm pretty sure knowledge of a .50HMG would make any ETF team rethink an assualt on a clubhouse.  I'm assuming that .50HMG fire would go right through standard body armour used by the police and their ETF teams, right?


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2004)

The C6 is an 'off the shelf' basic purchase from FN Herstal, and there is nothing unique about it. Commonly known as the MAG 58.

As for the US (made in USA by a FN plant in SE USA) MAG 58. Its known as the M240B, nad has a few mods including a different flash suppressor, heat guard, rail system around the barrel, and a picatinny rail on the feed cover. Plastic butts are alos used. wanna see a pic? Go to the photo section here on this site as I posted a few pics of one that I was working on.

It has replaced the M60 in both the uS Army and USMC.

Anyways go have a squiz of the pics.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2004)

Good one about the carrying handle scope Mike. LMAF.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2004)

Those MG42's are most likley Yugoslavian SARAC 53's which are still made in Yugoslavi and used in the original 7.92 x 57mm. Yes many original WW2 German made MG42's can still be encountered.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## AlphaCharlie (19 Jul 2004)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure knowledge of a .50HMG would make any ETF team rethink an assualt on a clubhouse.   I'm assuming that .50HMG fire would go right through standard body armour used by the police and their ETF teams, right?



Ahum... YEAH. Even if a .50cal misses your head by 1-2 inches it can still be blown apart by the concussive shockwave.

And Wesley, you can edit your posts, no need to make 3 in a row.


----------



## KevinB (20 Jul 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Ahum... YEAH. Even if a .50cal misses your head by 1-2 inches it can still be blown apart by the concussive shockwave.



Well considering their are USN pers that have been documented surviving point blank hits with .50 (ND's on the boats)  :

I think some of you guys have watched to many movies - where are they going to get ammo  ???
 The .50 has such a low ROF it is not a very good anti-pers weapon.

 Now if MG42's started popping up in HA clubhouses...


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Jul 2004)

Wes,Mike correct me if I'm wrong.
The Mag 58 was designed from the MG 42?
Just a improved version and but still kept the sustained roll as the MG.'s had in WW2.?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (20 Jul 2004)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Well considering their are USN pers that have been documented surviving point blank hits with .50 (ND's on the boats)   :



I find that hard to believe. Maybe point blank on their arm or something...


----------



## stukirkpatrick (20 Jul 2004)

well i found more about the .50 cal story today, - the weapon was seized from a farm off of highway 61 (!), from drug dealers, who had it mounted in a window, and wanted to use it to protect their operation - the weapon was going to be used against police cruisers (and their occupants).


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jul 2004)

> I find that hard to believe. Maybe point blank on their arm or something...



How many times have you fired the .50 cal?

You don't seem to recognize when you are being told something.  Have you not yet recognized the fact that you are for the most part unqualified to give any sort of facts or statements on small arms characteristics?


----------



## Spr.Earl (21 Jul 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> > I find that hard to believe. Maybe point blank on their arm or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alfa,on my machine gunner's course we did a penetration shoot with .50 and I can avow that the .50 can penetrate anything when aimed   on a concentrated target with the correct ammo. ,by which I mean aiming at one target with a few belt's!


A .50 would rip a body apart

Case in piont,when we did our Anti Air with the .50,the old seagull's saw the balloon's and when we fired the round's it took the air from under neath them,quite funny seening the shite hawk's losing air as the round's passed under them and they just flapping about like bunch of young sprog's which you are.

So don't try to B.S. an old B.S.'er.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (21 Jul 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> How many times have you fired the .50 cal?
> 
> You don't seem to recognize when you are being told something.   Have you not yet recognized the fact that you are for the most part unqualified to give any sort of facts or statements on small arms characteristics?



I may be not be a small arms SME but I can tell you by using simple logic, a person should NOT be able to survive a .50 cal shot. Granted everything has exceptions, and i'm sure this incident was one in a million (same way a kid took a .38 special to his head and lived... albeit with half a head). 

The .50cal projectile is huge, and if a 7.62mm round makes a mess, a .50 caL can only be worse.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2004)

Hi Nick. The MG 42 and the MAG 58 are two different MGs with entuire different gas systems, and they dont have much in common. 

See ya on Monday.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2004)

WRT the Nifty .50:

I have ben directly involved in complete and total re-builds of the M2 HB, and QCB conversion in Australia. From bare recievers to torture testing, belt after belt. From indoor ranges to the amazing trg areas of Shoalwater Bay and beyond. I have been around this wpn since 1977.

One time I viewed USMC WW2 colour footage of the .50 being fired at ranges under 5 metres from an AMTRAC on Japanese troops who were lying in a trench, and who all were manily already dead. I can only describe it as shooting a 12 ga shot gun into piles of fish guts. Pretty shocking stuff!

Unless there was some kind of devine intervention, I cant see anyone survivng a point blank shot from this type of weapon.


----------



## MedCorps (21 Jul 2004)

>>The .50cal projectile is huge, and if a 7.62mm round makes a mess, a .50 caL can only be worse.

It is not the size that REALLY matters... it is the velocity of the round. 

Work with me for a second... 

Kinetic Energy = (Mass x Velocity squared) / 2  

Thus velocity almost to the exclusion of mass is the primary factor in wounding power.   If you plug some numbers into the formula above it is easy to see that doubling the mass of a round only doubles the KE.  If you double the velocity (which from a practical standpoint I am told is quite hard to do) you quadruple the KE.    

Something to think about.   

Does a round reach peak velocity when it is exiting the barrel?  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## jswift872 (21 Jul 2004)

i failed science sorry.... ???

i read that a few times and couldn't get what you meant..lol


----------



## Scott (21 Jul 2004)

There was an RCA Captain who survived a hit from a .50 in Yugo about 10 years ago, I did my QL3 with his son. Read about him in Tested Mettle. As much as I hate to promote the Useless Taylor he reported very well the story of this Captain. I don't use his name here for privacy reasons. As far as I know he is still serving today, he took a few months off after being shot though!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Jul 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> I may be not be a small arms SME but I can tell you by using simple logic, a person should NOT be able to survive a .50 cal shot. Granted everything has exceptions, and i'm sure this incident was one in a million (same way a kid took a .38 special to his head and lived... albeit with half a head).
> 
> The .50cal projectile is huge, and if a 7.62mm round makes a mess, a .50 caL can only be worse.



Robert Lawrence was a platoon commander in the Scots Guards at Tumbledown Mountain in the Malvinas war in 1982; an Argentinian soldier shot him through the head at point blank range with an FN.  The 7.62 mm round took away half his brain, but he survived, was awarded the Military Cross, and had sufficient mental capability left to write a book on his experiences as well as have a movie made about him.  From what I read in the book, he was invalided out of the Army but was able to lead a normal life; could walk, talk and think.  There are, as you say, exceptions.


----------



## KevinB (22 Jul 2004)

In all seriousness 5.56mm can be worse at close range than either the .50BMG (beleive it or not) or the 7.62mm NATO round - assuming a ball round for all three.

Why:
5.56mm fragments

7.62mm will make a hole - and .50 will make a big hole, but neither typically yaw or fragment - meaning the wound channel is caused entirely by the primary missle - not by secondary fragments (which gets messy and more damage not in a linear path with the projectile).

That said I won't be voluntering to demo this fact.


Secondly the weapon seized was not used - nor was it in fact operational, yeah that bolt group is kinda necessary, the weapon appears to be a dewat that a group tried to reactivate   :

unfortunately no matter of laws will get illegal gangs to obey laws


----------



## MedCorps (23 Jul 2004)

This reminds me of a British study that looked at 5.56 mm bullet wounds in Northern Ireland from 1969-1979.  It contained a data base of 67 people shot.  


Location of Hit              Dead before hospital       Died at Hospital         Lived 

Head (Brain)                   7                                             1                                  0 
Head (Face)                    0                                             0                                  4 
Neck                                 0                                              0                                 2
Chest                                7                                             2                                  9  
Chest & Abdm                0                                              1                                 1
Abdominal                      0                                               4                                 5
Upper Limbs                    0                                              0                                 11 
Lower Limbs                   0                                              0                                  13 

Total Died: 32.8% 
Total Lived: 67.2%

Hit in the limbs your ok... 
Hit in the head your not so ok 
Hit in the Chest or Guts it is 50 / 50 
Wear your body armour and brain buckets kids 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Redeye (23 Jul 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> AlphaCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John Tescione took five 7.62x39s at close range on a cold Croatian night and lived to tell the tale, he even stayed in the Army for several years afterward.  Two of the rounds hit him in the head.  Just about anything is possible with effective medical attention.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (23 Jul 2004)

Yeah, some messed up stuff happens... even in that story I posted a while ago about the mercs in Iraq... the Team Leader took like 4 shots + frag nade shrapnel in the noggin and he fought on. 

Getting shot i'm sure has many many factors in which you may or not be critically wounded...


----------



## KevinB (23 Jul 2004)

AC - I posted a link to the FBI's Handgun Wounding (Same theory with rifle) in the Infantry Forum.

 Obviously beyond the physical there is psychological - why some individuals shut down when their wounds have not shut them down.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Aug 2004)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Robert Lawrence was a platoon commander in the Scots Guards at Tumbledown Mountain in the Malvinas war in 1982; an Argentinian soldier shot him through the head at point blank range with an FN.   The 7.62 mm round took away half his brain, but he survived, was awarded the Military Cross, and had sufficient mental capability left to write a book on his experiences as well as have a movie made about him.   From what I read in the book, he was invalided out of the Army but was able to lead a normal life; could walk, talk and think.   There are, as you say, exceptions.



John Tescione took five 7.62x39s at close range on a cold Croatian night and lived to tell the tale, he even stayed in the Army for several years afterward.   Two of the rounds hit him in the head.   Just about anything is possible with effective medical attention.


Hi All Just want to make a comment, Yes I sure was shot on a cold night in Croatia, hell it was new years eve!,   Yes most of the rounds were 7.62 x 39, but I was hit a total of 7 times, not 5 as is reported in most newpapers and in the war museum. 4 times to the head, of which a Mauser round was extracted from my head.   It entered from the back of my left ear tearing it mostly off and damaging the ear canal, then lodging on my temple. One in the right upper arm removing half of the muscle and my tatoo! (the cap badge, dileas!).   Once in my shoulder which went in one side out of the other side (more than likely from the back to front, but I was opened up by the doctors to clean things up from the damgae of the round).   One last round entered my hand and ended up in my forefinger (9mm round).

Yes I did serve a few more years after this happened, in fact I returned to duty in less than 2 weeks!   Finished off my contract and then went to instuct in the summer with the last group of three commando.   Even had Dave Preeper as the Sgt. Major (he was our S.M over seas with Charles coy, 1 RCR).

All I know is I am no balistic expert, mayby I was born with a rabitts foot stuck up my as* but all I know is The Medics from Canada and the American 6th Naval Fleet were brilliant.   Were the Beligerents firing from a far distance that would have lowered the powered of the rounds?   They were point blank, I could have reached out and grabbed their rifles.   Were they using rounds that were of a low standard. Due to the fact that they were in a civil war, It is not far from reality that stock was purchased was from the black market, and therefore, of a lower grade.   Either way I surivived, so who   knows what science says about the mechanics of war and the machines we use.

Just remember do your job and pray that the Gods of war are by our side

John Tescione

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Aug 2004)

And I'll bet all you got was one lousy little rayon wound stripe for your jacket, eh?

Thanks for your service - and for posting.   Was that your likeness I saw in the Iltis at the CWM last summer?  I've also seen it on the 48th "official" website.  Quite the story.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Aug 2004)

Good post Mr Tescione.  Welcome to Army.ca; hope you stay for a bit.

Cheers,
Infanteer


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Aug 2004)

Good post John!  

Welcome aboard.  

Cheers from Australia,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2004)

A good gunner!!


----------



## Redeye (30 Aug 2004)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> John Tescione took five 7.62x39s at close range on a cold Croatian night and lived to tell the tale, he even stayed in the Army for several years afterward.   Two of the rounds hit him in the head.   Just about anything is possible with effective medical attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr Tescione - welcome, welcome.


----------



## portcullisguy (1 Sep 2004)

Sgt Tescione, it's nice to see you posting here, and it's great to hear the story straight from the source (although the circumstances are of course, regrettable).

Dileas.


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Sep 2004)

Thank you all for the fantastic welcome,


sorry to have taken away from the original thread of the forum, that was my first post, and I promise to behave hehe

again thank you all, and if I may add, for all the complaing I did, heard, and saw, humping that C6 pig was well worth it when you finally got ole Bertha to singwhile lying in fire base of the platoon attack! 

'nuff said

Tess.


----------



## JasonH (30 Sep 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The US Army is also replacing the M60 with the M240B, are they not?
> 
> A good proportion of the civvies at this year's Calgary Stampede come up to our weapons display, ask if the C6 is a "sniper rifle" and try to use the carrying handle as a scope.   :
> 
> I understand there will be changes to the number of C6s in an infantry company according to official doctrine - would it be a contravention of operational security to discuss that here?



Bwahaha I needed that laugh  :warstory:


----------

